# STRUTS oder JavaServer Faces



## Tec (22. Dez 2004)

Stehe nun vor der Qual der Wahl in welches Framework ich mich nun einarbeiten soll. Hab schon einige Vor- und Nachteile über beide gelesen, weis aber immer noch nicht was ich nehmen soll. Welches haltet ihr für das Zukunftsträchtigere?


----------



## Jockel (22. Dez 2004)

Naja, Struts wird in Zukunft auch JSF unterstützen...
Interessant wäre noch zu wissen, was genau du machen möchtest...


----------



## Bleiglanz (22. Dez 2004)

http://www.jsp-develop.de/forum/view/31306/

würde auf jeden Fall JSF bevorzugen (persönliche Meinung)


----------



## Tec (23. Dez 2004)

Jockel hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Naja, Struts wird in Zukunft auch JSF unterstützen...
> Interessant wäre noch zu wissen, was genau du machen möchtest...


Das ist schnell erzählt, ich will nur eine neue Technologie erlernen (heutzutage kann man nie genug wissen). Nachdem ich mich nun in JSP & Servlets eingearbeitet habe will ich nun weiter in diese Materie vordringen. Habe mir nun mal Struts und JSF näher angeschaut und ich muss sagen JSF gefällt mir besser. Vielleicht lag es an den Tutorials bzw Übungen zu beiden Themengebieten, aber mir kommts so vor als sei JSF "leichter" erlernbar.

Kennt jemand ein gutes Buch zu JSF das gut für Einsteiger geeignet ist?


----------



## Bleiglanz (23. Dez 2004)

Nein, alles Schrott

mir gefällt das von Horstman Core Java Server Faces noch am besten


----------



## Koba (23. Dez 2004)

Tec hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Kennt jemand ein gutes Buch zu JSF das gut für Einsteiger geeignet ist?



Java Server Faces (Andy Bosch) Addison Wesley, Deutsch
Für den Anfang ganz nett. (+++)

Java Server Faces (Kito D. Mann) Manning Verlag, Englisch
Fängt bei den Basics an geht dann in die Vollen. (+++++)
Gibts auch als EBook bei www.manning.com

Core Java Server Faces, Prentice Hall, Englisch
Leider noch nicht gelesen, ich warte auf die Amazonlieferung.

Auf www.jsfcentral.com findest du eine ausführliche Liste aller Publikationen über JSF und andere nützliche Informationen.

Weihnachtliche Grüße
koba


----------



## meez (23. Dez 2004)

Du solltest nicht struts mit JSF vergeichen...
Struts ist ein MVC Framework...
JSF ist nur der View Teil..


----------



## Bleiglanz (23. Dez 2004)

> Java Server Faces (Andy Bosch) Addison Wesley, Deutsch
> Für den Anfang ganz nett. (+++)


Finger weg, ein paar Beispiele aus diesem Meisterwerk in:

http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=10887


----------



## Gast (8. Jan 2005)

@meez

Überprüfe bitte Deinen Beitrag noch mal. Ich denke, Du bist da auf dem Holzweg.


----------

